# New to Polish P-83



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just bought me a P-83 and I noticed the hammer does not touch the firing pin

Is this normal or is there a problem

Billy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. What's a Polish P-83?
2. When is it that the hammer doesn't touch the firing pin? Always? Or only when the trigger isn't pressed?
3. Does it have a safety lever? Is the safety "on" or "off"? Maybe the safety keeps the hammer away when it's "on."
4. Have you tried firing it? What happened?
5. From whom did you buy it? Didn't that person or store explain the gun's workings? Why not?

Got a picture?


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

You know, a shiny one that's been polished. 

Good questions, BTW.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

You _are_ aware of the part about pulling the trigger, aren't you?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. What's a Polish P-83?
> 2. When is it that the hammer doesn't touch the firing pin? Always? Or only when the trigger isn't pressed?
> 3. Does it have a safety lever? Is the safety "on" or "off"? Maybe the safety keeps the hammer away when it's "on."
> 4. Have you tried firing it? What happened?
> ...


Legitimate questions that, for some reason, got me tickled as I read them. I don't know why.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

This isn't one of those polish jokes, is it?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking! :lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Especially since the OP hasn't been around for four days.


----------

